# Battery box replacement



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

any one else had a letter from there dealer asking them to check the Battery box? I had i letter to say "please check your battery box as there may be a problem" On contacting the dealer they are going to replace the battery box even if it hasn't got a crack. plus they are going to come to me to do the work.!! 

Any seen or know of a problem with Battery boxes. My seems strong enough to me. If Rapido want to replace it i am not stopping them.

Nick & Mimi


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Had mine done about 8 months ago, lots of cracks in it.

Eddie


----------

